# Early deer season?



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Some kid on a "social networking site" is bragging about a spike he shot already this year and I got to thinking.. Isn't deer season closed still? I thought Oct. 1st was bow opener? My grandfather did mention something about an early season in the thumb but I can't dig up anything online about it. Can someone clarify?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Early Firearm Antlerless Deer Hunting 

An early firearm antlerless deer hunting season will take place on private land in some Lower Peninsula DMUs from Sept. 17 through Sept. 21, 2009. 

Covers Zone 3 and TB area's


Pg 11 of hunting guide....


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

That's the only one?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Going on right now, Yes.


If the spike was under 3" it would be legal under the antlerless rules.


----------

